# The Other View of a Peacock



## Robshoots (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Warhorse (Aug 3, 2022)

Great shots!

I have learned something I never knew, thanks.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 3, 2022)

Thanks, Warhorse.  I never thought about it until he turned around and I thought — well there’s a shot.


----------



## terri (Aug 3, 2022)

That's fabulous!   Good job.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 3, 2022)

terri said:


> That's fabulous!   Good job.


Thank you!


----------



## John 2 (Aug 3, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Thanks, Warhorse.  I never thought about it until he turned around and I thought — well there’s a shot.


Opportunity shooting is what photography is sometimes about.  Nice set.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 3, 2022)

Very good shots....


----------



## CherylL (Aug 3, 2022)

Fascinating to see the other side


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 3, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shots....


Thank you, Jeff.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 3, 2022)

John 2 said:


> Opportunity shooting is what photography is sometimes about.  Nice set.


Thanks, John.


----------



## slat (Aug 7, 2022)

Nice shots.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 7, 2022)

slat said:


> Nice shots.


Thank you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 7, 2022)

Fantastic!


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 7, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Fantastic!


Thank you, Sharon!


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 8, 2022)

Gorgeous shots!


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 8, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Gorgeous shots!


Thank you, Jeff!


----------



## enezdez (Aug 8, 2022)

very coo! lol


----------

